# 9.9 johnson sea horse



## basscatcher (Apr 20, 2010)

i am new to boat motors i just got this 9.9 sea horse and the guy i bought it from has been mixing the gas 50:1 there is a sticker on the motor that says 100:1 what mixture do you guys use . should i keep the mixture the same as he was running calso what kind of grease do you recomend for the drive on the motor


----------



## njTom (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a 1999 Johnson 9.9 and the recommended mixture is 50:1.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 20, 2010)

Stick with 50:1.Any good lower unit grease you find locally will work.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 20, 2010)

basscatcher said:


> i am new to boat motors i just got this 9.9 sea horse and the guy i bought it from has been mixing the gas 50:1 there is a sticker on the motor that says 100:1 what mixture do you guys use . should i keep the mixture the same as he was running calso what kind of grease do you recomend for the drive on the motor



Spoke to a mechanic and he stated that Johnson/Evinrude guidelines recommended going back to 50:1 gas/oil ratio if you are premixing your fuel.

I've used penzoil *marine gear oil* in my 15hp Evinrude 1984 without problems. (can be found at Academy)

Website for parts if needed (Evinrude/Johnson) 
https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.asp ... 317448f722

*Good reading here at this link for your motor.*
https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/O ... 20info.htm

The marine Doctor changing gear oil.(gives you a good idea of how to do the job)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj0la6c5FDg

As always, it is a good idea to service manual for your year make and model of motor. Preventive and proper maintenance will extend the life of your motor and help prevent very costly negligent care of motors.

List of sources for manual.

https://www.ebay.com

https://www.outboardbooks.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=boats.main&manufactor=johnson


Good luck my friend!!

cajuncook1


----------

